# no estoy siendo muy considerada que digamos



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"Bueno no importa, estará cansado y yo no he dejado de hablar. Dado su estado, no estoy siendo muy considerada que digamos"(Dispara, yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)
¿Podéis explicarme por qué aquí pone después de "estar" otra vez ser" y porque después de "que" pone subjuntivo? ¿Cómo traducís la frase?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Tonerl

Hier meine Vorschläge, die könnten dir vielleicht helfen !?*
„que digamos“* wird im Spanischen sehr häufig als Füllwort verwendet: 
*
es ist so, dass... *
no tengo muchas ganas que digamos  
*er ist „nicht gerade“...  *
no es muy... que digamos  
*es ist „nicht gerade“ lustig  *
no es muy agradable que digamos 
*die beiden verstehen sich "nicht besonders" 
*no se entienden muy bien que digamos 
*es war „nicht sehr gescheit“, was er tat *
no fue muy atinado que digamos  
*Sie ist „nicht gerade“ sehr schön, (wie ich meine)*
no es muy guapa que digamos

Deinen Satz würde ich also so interpretieren:
*Angesichts ihres Zustandes, bin ich „nicht gerade“ sehr (nicht besonders) rücksichtsvoll*
Dado su estado, no estoy siendo muy considerada que digamos 
 
*


*


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias, 

así tendría sentido aunque nunca me hubiera topado con esta estructura "estar siendo"


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Tonerl

*Estar siendo algo *
gerade/im Moment etwas sein. 
*El puerto está siendo bombardeado*
*La enfermedad está siendo combatida con éxito.
**Esos derechos están siendo amenazados **por terroristas.*


----------



## osa_menor

"estar siendo" es la perífrasis verbal  _estar + gerundio_ (gerade etwas tun). Esta perífrasis es muy usado en español.
No se dice "estar estando". Puedes encontrar esta construcción en las gramáticas. 

Un saludo

Edit: Hallo Tonerl, wir haben uns gekreuzt.


----------



## osa_menor

Tonerl said:


> Das Gerundium wird in dieser Form sehr selten angewendet !


Also, im Netz ist diese Konstruktion sehr häufig. Mag sein, das dies der Einfluss der englischen Variante (wie _He is being smart_) ist.

LG

Edit: "está siendo" liefert in Google 14 Mio. Treffer.


----------



## Tonerl

> Also, im Netz ist diese Konstruktion sehr häufig. Mag sein, das dies der Einfluss der englischen Variante (wie _He is being smart_) ist.
> Edit: "está siendo" liefert in Google 14 Mio. Treffer.



Dann nehme ich den letzten Satz meines Beitrages raus, denn gegen 14 Millionen will ich nicht ankämpfen !


----------



## DanielaKlein

Quizás más en América Latina. En España jamás lo he oído.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## osa_menor

Suplemento
Encontrado en la pagina http://www.ecoescritura.com/usos-incorrectos-del-gerundio/ :





> *Error número cuatro*: debemos evitar un anglicismo que consiste en abusar de la perífrasis de gerundio _(estar siendo+ participio)_, sustituyéndola por el presente de indicativo o por la perífrasis _ser o estar+ participio_: *_Las pruebas están siendo valoradas con suma cautela (se valoran/se están valorando)._


----------



## anipo

Hola.
Estar (en presente del indicativo)+ gerundio normalmente denota una acción que ocurre en el momento en que se habla. "Estoy comiendo" quiere decir que lo estoy haciendo mientras hablo (pero con la boca vacía, espero).

Dede hace no poco tiempo, en algunos países de habla hispana, se usa esta construcción para denotar una acción futura: 
"Estamos llegando a Buenos Aires el 15 de mayo", cuando para esa fecha falta todavía un mes, un año o lo que fuere. 

Personalmente me molesta mucho ese uso, pero no me hago ilusiones. Todos sabemos que los idiomas se desarrollan, a veces para bien y otras...

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> Ezequiel tenía los ojos cerrados, parecía haberse quedado dormido. Marian se reprochó no haberse dado cuenta. Llevaba más de una hora hablando y, como en otras ocasiones, tenía la sensación de que no se estaba dirigiendo a Ezequiel ni a nadie en concreto, simplemente narraba la historia para sí misma, tal y como creía recordar que se la habían contado los Ziad. Se levantó intentando no hacer ruido, pero Ezequiel abrió los ojos y sonrió.
> —No estoy dormido.
> —Bueno*,* no importa, estará cansado y yo no he dejado de hablar. Dado su estado, no estoy siendo muy considerada que digamos.
> —No se disculpe, estas conversaciones nos hacen bien a los dos.
> 
> (_Dispara, yo ya estoy muerto_, Julia Navarro)
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Podéis explicarme por qué aquí pone después de "estar" otra vez "ser" [...]?
Click to expand...

Porque la perífrasis «_estar siendo_ + adjetivo (o participio adjetivado)» teniendo el valor dinamizador describe estados episódicos y accidentales del comportamiento de una persona en una situación y momento concretas.

En el texto el _considerada_ equivale más o menos al adjetivo _atenta_ (_rücksichtsvoll_).


> ¿Cómo traducís la frase?


Wenn man Ihren Zustand in Betracht zieht, bin ich - sagen wir mal - nicht gerade sehr rücksichtsvoll.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> Suplemento
> Encontrado en la pagina http://www.ecoescritura.com/usos-incorrectos-del-gerundio/ :
> 
> 
> 
> *Error número cuatro*: debemos evitar un anglicismo que consiste en abusar de la perífrasis de gerundio _(estar siendo+ participio)_, sustituyéndola por el presente de indicativo o por la perífrasis _ser o estar+ participio_: *_Las pruebas están siendo valoradas con suma cautela (se valoran/se están valorando)._
Click to expand...

Diese Aussage ist meiner Meinung nicht glaubwürdig, genauso wie ihr Autor (Bert Carfer), insbesondere da er keine Quelle für seine Aussage anführt, geschweige wo seine Spachkenntnisse herrühren.

Die Suche im CREA ergibt 1 Beispiel für "_está siendo valorado_", 1 Beispiel für "_está siendo valorada_", 10 Beispiele für "_están siendo valorados_" und zig Beipiele sowohl für die Periphrasis «_estar siendo_ + participio» als auch für «_estar siendo_ + adjetivo».

Auch in der NGLE wird die Periphrasis «_estar siendo_ + participio» gebraucht:

» Este uso [de _garantir_] está siendo desplazado en la actualidad por _garantizar_.

» Se emplean estos apéndices [muletillas interrogativas] para dar énfasis a la afirmación que se acaba de hacer, presentarla como evidente, lógica o natural, deshacer la incredulidad del oyente o simplemente averiguar si se está siendo comprendido.

Auch werden ein paar Beispiele aus Literatur für die Periphrasis «_estar siendo_ + adjetivo» angeführt. Hier nur zwei davon:

» Tu conducta en este momento está siendo más vil que la de tu vil amigo.
» No sabe si está siendo bondadoso o la está criticando.

Saludos,


----------

